# How to disable developer mode in windows 10



## migchatter (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello,
I activated developer mode in my windows 10 mobile. And restarted the mobile after that i am unable to disable it.
When i click on for developers the screen exits from settings and when i swap from top top bottom all the icons in the notification menu are blinking.
Please help me to disable developer mode.
Thank you


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 23, 2015)

Unregister phone using windows phone registration. On PC:


----------



## migchatter (Oct 23, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Unregister phone using windows phone registration. On PC:

Click to collapse



How to do that i am a newbie pls help


----------



## llucas_br (Oct 23, 2015)

1-You need the SDK 
=> Windows phone 8.1 SDK https://dev.windows.com/en-us/develop/download-phone-sdk
or
=> Windows phone 8.1 SDK Lite http://www13.zippyshare.com/v/15281796/file.html
2-Open the windows phone developer registration.
3-Click "unregister".
Done.


----------



## dugu1248 (Oct 25, 2015)

shut down


----------

